# Question for today?



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems with HT pages loading??? Seems to be taking a lot longer if they load at all  Thanks...RM


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Yep noticed trouble here as well thought it was my service


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Yep..same here too. Actually been happeniung here for about the last 4 or 5 days. 
BTW..HT, you got a pm. 
Ron (Bondo):dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have experienced intermittent problems with loading for weeks. seems if it hangs, hitting the red X forces the load or rejection. if it rejects, I use the "back" button and try again. but it isn't regular, just occasional.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! I've learned to ask before taking drastic measures... RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah Randy - Same here. I just thought it was my POS old confuser or maybe my virus scanner or Windows trying to 'update' instead of letting me surf efficiently but it sounds like a HT issue in general.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Same here. Smashed a couple of keyboards over it.
I guess I am addicted to HobbyTalk.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, slow loading here in the Carolina's also.....................I'm located dead center of a Nuclear Plant and Ft. Bragg, figured that must be what's going on. Ive been a little edgy at times :freak:, funny things been happening around here lately............seems to be working fine today ! :thumbsup:

*007.1*


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

a little slow here sometimes too


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like HT is running out of bandwidth for the website.. just my guess. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All I know is someone needs to be thinking about tomorrow's question!! :lol:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Attached pictures are really slow for me individual pages not so much. Been going on for a few days.



slotcarman12078 said:


> All I know is someone needs to be thinking about tomorrow's question!! :lol:


Question I always like to ask after speach or demenstration is opened up for questions.

Who cut your hair? 
Almost never gets an answer. 
Always gets a srtrange look.
And just about every time gets a laugh from the people around. 
You know what they say "if you can't take joke"


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have not seen any slowdowns over the past couple of weeks. HT seems downright snappy.

You should always have at least two browsers installed on your computer. If one is slow, give the other one a try. On the PC the Google Chrome browser is generally faster than the others if you have a decent processor and lots of memory. FireFox 4.0 is not bad especially with AdBlock Plus. If you have Win7, IE9 is okay as well. On iOS or OSX Safari is very fast and stable, especially for straight HTML. 

If you're using IE6 ... time to upgrade to IE8 or IE9 and get a second browser for safety sake. IE6 is a spam magnet, virus vixen, and total horror show.

You should also clean your cache and temporary Internet files every once in a while.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Mine has been slow too. I am guessing that with the number of people seeing the slowdown it's an HT problem since I seriously duobt we are all using the same browser.

AfxToo suggestion about cache and temp files is still a good one


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMEffinG!!!!!!!!! This is getting slower by the minute. Whats the deal?? I used to zip around this place. Now click.......wait.......wait some more.......then I get the page heading........then wait again..........then the page finally loads!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I saw the slowdown once when I first hit the HT site this evening and it looked like an Apache web server issue. However, it soon went away and now I'm ripping through the HT site hitting pages I know are not in the cache and all is well. I tried it with all of the browsers on my box and they all seemed to be working extremely well at this point. The only page that seems laggy is the link to Slot Car Johnnies web site because I think it is implemented as one massive web page and the users.wowway.com server seems to be kind of slow. 

At this point I suspect someone's tweaking something on the server side. I hope it's just a maintenance issue and once completed everything will return to normal.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it seems some tweeking is occuring. I used to be signed in forever if I chose not to sign out. now an idle period (I haven't determined the time) times out the cookie and I need to sign in again. probably a good improvement to keep folks from just staying signed in all the time and needlessly using space on the server.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

It's worst right now than it has been, this is my 2nd attempt trying to get on HT, hopefully it will be resolved soon. This is one of my favorite sites.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I need to sign in again. probably a good improvement to keep folks from just staying signed in all the time and needlessly using space on the server


The log-in cache is all client side behavior and has nothing to do with the server. 

I've tried 3 different browsers on a Mac (Safari 5, Chrome 10, and FireFox 4) and 2 different browsers on a Win7 PC (Chrome 10 and IE9 RTM) and everything is moving right along and every one of these is "signed in" all the time. I even logged into HT on wireless on my iPod Touch 2G and it also works great. I did see a slowdown intially on the Mac but it cleared after a brief period of time and right now it is perfectly fine, in fact cranking. Of course this could all be based on loading and the HT site is quite large and has a lot of users outside of this forum. So you never know, it could just be hit of miss on the timing and server demand.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, posting through firefox now, will be interested to see if I stay signed in after about an hour hiatus. I was using IE and found a problem on CBS' site using that browser as well.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Same here, both home and work (don't tell them I said that!). Same on Vista and XP, IE9 an 8, F-Fox 3 and 4 and Chrome 10. After looking at all the variables I about decided it was the site.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Both the HT forum and modeltrainforum.com are running slow again today for me.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Been slow for me for a couple of days. Today HT seems to be running ok!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Monkey get the peanut*

CASUAL observation...

It seems that I experience better site performance in the AM. By mid afternoon PST the annoyances begin. 

Slow loads (like dial up slow)....

and "no loads", as in you cant load this; but you can load something else ya dont wanna see.

...and my personal favorite... the "popsicle"; where the whole nine yards freezes up and yer better off surfing elsewhere.

It's also my observation that at ANY time I can view ANY advertisment or ANY of the other gedunk surrounding the HT main page with lickity split performance. 

As for blaming it on my end, yeah you'd think so, as the computer is little more than a screwdriver to me. Merely a tool to do a job. I dont need to know how it works, I only know when it's not working correctly. The fact is that I can rip through ANY other site at warp speed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The internet is like one big mine field for me. 
Click on the wrong link and BOOM, blue screen.

Win ME, IE4


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Win ME, IE4


A man who lives a life of danger!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Chat was pokey last night too.*



beast1624 said:


> A man who lives a life of danger!


He doesn't always use computers, but when he does he uses Win ME and IE4. Stay connected my friends.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL. Nice!

I agree late day I might as well be on dial up for this site.

I build computers for family and friends. Always seem to never make any money that way. I'm now fixing and reselling DS lite's and PSP systems. 
Now that they are going to 1040 me looks like I need to find something else.:freak:
















n


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> It's also my observation that at ANY time I can view ANY advertisment or ANY of the other gedunk surrounding the HT main page with lickity split performance.


Decrudulation = 

FireFox 4 plus the following add-ons:

Adblock Plus 1.36
Flashblock 1.5.1
Flash Killer 1.3

Safari, Opera, and Chrome all have similar crud killers.

I do question the use of the word gedunk. From my military days that referred to snacks and pretty much anything that comes out of a vending machine, ships store, or bought from the Roach Coach on the pier. "The Roach Coach is making its Approach" was heard at least a few times over the 1MC before some uptight officer would put the kibosh on it to restore proper decorum and maintain the air of running a tight ship on their watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Afxtoo, Thanks for the add-ons. I now load about 70% faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Another option if you also use a smart phone, Android, or iOS device (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch) is to send a page or set of pages autoloaded with AutoPager to InstaPaper and read it later on your mobile device, or from a web browser. The InstaPaper reader strips out everything other than the text and text formatting and its much, much faster and easier to read. Another alternative is EverNote, which creates a snapshot of the full web page and allows you to reply instead of simply read. 

InstaPaper is a great tool if you come across web sites and pages that you don't have time to read now (because maybe you are at work on your work computer) but want to read later from the comfort of your couch using your iPhone/iPad/iPod/Android or laptop without having to recall where the article was. Plus it reformats the pages for the best reading experience on your device. 

Another similar but more sophisticated and complex tool is EverNote. It will even save the web page as a PDF.

AutoPager is an add-on for Safari and other browsers that automatically opens underlying pages in multi-page posts as you scroll the browser window down. It works very well if you have a high speed connection and you can selectively turn it on and off for certain sites.

Just some more options for consuming HT content ...............


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> ....I do question the use of the word gedunk....


Yes, of military origin. Dad slogged out 3 wars...on 3 continents...for a total of 33 years.

As used in our family dialect:

1. Yes! Any vending machine crap.

2. Products of poor quality; but sufficiently garish in nature so's to extract dollars from your wallet. 

3. It was also his broadstroke term for ANY superfluous crap that might get in your way, such as...

4. That which may be desired or wanted; but is morally or idealogically unecessary. 

5. That which is annoyingly unsolicited or distracting and wont go away.


----------

